# South Lake Tahoe/Kirkwood & Chains



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> So I am looking at coming into SLT next week and I have a rental car waiting for me. Any suggestions of where I can get chains (and price) so I can have them in the car in-case this "Storm" actually rolls in. I know suggestions have been posted before, but I (typical) did not take note of them, then. I'll be coming up from Reno, btw.
> 
> Also, any insider suggestions of where to go in the eve/what to do? I've been to Tahoe before, but I spent most of my time driving back and forths to Kirkwood. I'll probably do the same this year, but I'll have the lady with me and it'd be nice to take her out to see a band or something.
> 
> ...



First of all, if you have a rental car, DON'T GET CHAINS. Or at least, check with the rental firm first. We were told that chains are expressly forbidden in your rental agreement, and if they find evidence you've used them (or worse, if they break and damage the car) you're screwed. Liable for the repairs, plus they levy penalties. If you do still want them, they're about $29 just about anywhere (and you can usually return them at the end of your trip). Not hard to find. But it's better to just get a small 4x4 with CalTrans-approved snow tires (which is just about any of them...look for the red dot on the side of the tire). 

Is there a huge storm coming? Only route 89 through Emerald Bay will be impacted (to a lesser extent, the Carson Pass to Kirkwood -- it'll get scary, but they don't shut it down as quick as they do 89), which means you'd have to drive up the east side of the lake and over the top. Adds an hour, but it's not horrible. If you're in SLT, I think the ferry runs from Heavenly to Tahoe City every day. That's an option, though I've never done it.

As for stuff to do, since you're in SLT you'll have lots of options. There are lots of casinos, bars and clubs. I personally detest the place...it's a honky-tonk. We always stay in Tahoe City. It's boring, but you're 10-15 minutes from Squaw, Alpine Meadows, Homewood, then Nortstar a bit farther up, and easy access to Sugarbowl. Lots more riding very close by. SLT only has Heavenly, which basically blows for snowboarding.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I know the SLT honky-tonk feel you reference. I guess I was wondering if there was a go-to place that is more laid-back and less touristy that we could crash. I don't want to jinx the potential storm, so I won't talk about it. As for chains, thanks for the heads-up, I'll see what I can work-out with 4wd once we get there.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

oh wow.. new snow this week? i'm flying in to tahoe for the first time this weekend. can't wait!

and thanks for the heads up on no chains on rentals. definitely good to know.


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

i dont think youre gonna need chains unless youre there on wednesday this week. i drive there all the time with two wheel drive and am always ok


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I may be coming in right at the peak of the storm, so we'll see. I foresee me taking a shuttle to Kirkwood for riding. A 15$ ride is worth the 2 hours of sleep that I could get. Lets just get to the hill and hope for snow all week!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It does look like the nukes could go off there. Hopefully you slide into town just before it hits. My guess is a lot of the highways are going to be closed for a bit. Should be epic.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I was there yesterday with the kids..still amazingly good base, especially in the back side. The wind pushing the snow around still makes for some "pow like" runs....
GOing back Wednesday for another taste of good pow..alone this time...

Have fun!




killclimbz said:


> It does look like the nukes could go off there. Hopefully you slide into town just before it hits. My guess is a lot of the highways are going to be closed for a bit. Should be epic.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Saw on the news this morning that most (according to the news, not me..) of the ski areas have had to close their operations because of the ferocity of this storm. When they do reopen conditions should be epic.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Saw on the news this morning that most (according to the news, not me..) of the ski areas have had to close their operations because of the ferocity of this storm. When they do reopen conditions should be epic.


Shit! Meanwhile, back east, they're closing mountains left and right because of rain and warm temps. I think it's just about over out here. At least I got in a couple of great days at Kirkwood this season!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I didnt know you can rent cars with snow tires on them...?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

You can rent ski/board enabled cars that come with roof racks and their own set of chains. Check the cars boot before you got and get a set of chains.


----------

